# JKD question



## kalel21j7 (May 9, 2009)

Hi again,

I'd like to Ask this Question.

I have wondered if it will be a good idea to combine JKD and Wing Chun together in my training. Since Both Schools are available in the area from 2 different sifus. I mean Wing chun gave birth to JKD after all.

OR 

Is it necessary since WC is already integrated into JKD already?

One thing that I have problems with in JKD is when people say or put comments like "Alot of techniques in JKD are a big no-no in WC eg. turning the shoulder" or "Bruce lee never finished WC so he is not qualified to modify anything".

I mean I know JKD is not a system and just a concept but useful is it as a system in the streets? or better still is it a "complete" enough to allow you to go beyond yourself.


Thanks


----------



## arnisador (May 9, 2009)

Wing Chun really improved my JKD trapping, in many ways, but traditional WC has _very_ different footwork, and that could be an issue.

My advise: When you're ready, dig into WC to improve your knowledge of the genetic background of JKD, but you needn't try to master both arts.


----------



## kalel21j7 (May 10, 2009)

Arnisador thanks for the reply. So in basic terms the wing chun is only good for the trapping and certain principles such as keeping the centre line etc etc.?


----------



## arnisador (May 10, 2009)

Well, I wouldn't say that in general, but that's what I took away from it into my JKD--much better trapping and improved chain punches and an improved understanding of centerline theory. The footwork conflicted greatly with the JKD footwork. I think that WC is a very good system, and I could see myself making it my sole system and making it work, but I also think that it's a close-in striking system, whereas JKD places a greater emphasis on various ranges and moving between them. That makes sense to me.


----------



## JohnMarkPainter (May 19, 2009)

It would be better for you to dedicate a lot of time to strictly practice WC or find a JKD Teacher that is very WC oriented.

Trying to train both with just get you in trouble at both schools.
I was training in Southern Mantis which has a great deal in common with JKD and already had a lot of JKD experience.
I started training with some old JKD buddies at the same time and immediately started having trouble in the Jook Lum classes.

jmp


----------

